# I need advice from the pro's!



## sdlogan9 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey guys.

I am looking to purchase a digital camera that will produce the best close up still photographs'

I am not worried about movies or motion photo's

what is recommended in the 1000.00 dollar range.  Also I need somthing like a 1.8 aperture lens to blur the surroundings of the focused part of the photo.  Beautiful clear detailed stills is my priority for Websites

-Shane


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 23, 2015)

why are you posting the same question in different forums?
the capability to do close-up photographs is dependent on the lens not the camera.


----------



## ryanestes (Apr 1, 2015)

If you're looking for a macro lens, you probably don't need 1.8. Shooting that close up will compress your DOF quite nicely. I usually find that my 2.8 macro lens has very, very shallow DOF.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 1, 2015)

$1000 is probably not enough for a camera and macro lens


----------



## jcwphoto (Apr 3, 2015)

Depth of field is dependant on focal length, distance from subject and aperture.  A 2.8 lens will be fine.


----------



## dennybeall (Apr 6, 2015)

For a single purpose camera you could get a used D40 or D80 with a good quality close-up lens and easily meet your price point.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 7, 2015)

D7100 for $750 or so and a 60mm f2.8 macro lens for $200 ish, or a sigma 50mm f2.8 macro for $150 ish.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 7, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> D7100 for $750 or so and a 60mm f2.8 macro lens for $200 ish, or a sigma 50mm f2.8 macro for $150 ish.


Yes! And I have a d7100 for sale for $625 shipped! The nikkor 60mm d can be had for about $250. You can then buy an insignia macro flash for $50. Bam! All under budget and with a setup that can do more than just product photography.


----------



## waday (Apr 7, 2015)

IronMaskDuval said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > D7100 for $750 or so and a 60mm f2.8 macro lens for $200 ish, or a sigma 50mm f2.8 macro for $150 ish.
> ...


Shameless.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 7, 2015)

IronMaskDuval said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > D7100 for $750 or so and a 60mm f2.8 macro lens for $200 ish, or a sigma 50mm f2.8 macro for $150 ish.
> ...



$625 is a fantastic price for a D7100.
it would give the OP a near top of the line DX body and still leave money for a good used macro lens.


----------

